# Smallmouth Bass On The Lower Au Sable River



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Had a great time fly fishing for Smallmouth Bass last night on the lower river with Eric! Scorching hot around here of late and trout fishing has not been much of late upstream. We hit bass on streamers, dry flies and then the best action was after dark on top water poppers. Had steady action till midnight. The past week of hot weather has all been good! Here is couple pics from last night.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I took the 70* Pledge some years back. Great to see it being promoted by a true professional, Kelly. Those are some nice fat Bass. Nice mouse-caught Trout, too.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> I took the 70* Pledge some years back. Great to see it being promoted by a true professional, Kelly. Those are some nice fat Bass. Nice mouse-caught Trout, too.


Yes the trout waters around Mio are so warm right now and it sure does need a break from fishing. But in the lower river the Smallies love the warm water and there are lots of them - very aggressive and fight so hard!


----------



## Big Fun (May 30, 2008)

Neuman!!!!!! Where is your cigar? You were always good at stealing mine. I miss the entertainment of fishing with you. Gimme a yell when you end up on the NW side and we will have to meet up for some fall steelies again! 

The big fat guy who spent many a summer night passed out in a Mio bungalow after rowing around in the dark,

Big Fun


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Great pics guys!! I am already getting stoked to get back north this Fall, can't wait!! Thanks for keeping those of us who are too far south to get there on a regular basis, up to date with all that's going on in God's country!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

We fished above dam on Foote Pond a couple nights ago and had good action there also. Just before dark everything was on topper water poppers or dark hex dry flies. Great time of year for these smallmouth bass on the Au Sable!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

All I can say is I'm jealous!! Good work guys!


----------

